
Awesome IRC - buovjaga
https://github.com/davisonio/awesome-irc
======
dotsh
No Irssi? No Weechat? Only 3 networks? You definitely need contributions to
this list. :)

~~~
craftyguy
I'm fairly sure they'd accept pull requests for changes..

~~~
buovjaga
Oh my, here they come! [https://github.com/davisonio/awesome-
irc/pulls](https://github.com/davisonio/awesome-irc/pulls)

------
iforgotpassword
I started using quassel a while ago. The idea of having core and GUI separated
is great. Bouncers have always been a kludge, never thought of when the
protocol was designed. Bouncers and plugins/scrips for clients bend over
backwards trying to streamline the experience, with mediocre results. Quassel
created a new protocol that core and GUI talk, so when running multiple GUI
instances on several machines all the open networks, channels, queries and
backlogs are synchronized. The backlog even loads in chunks infinitely when
scrolling up. Although the client lacks some minor features I got used to over
the years with xchat, in general I'm quite happy with it.

~~~
progval
The IRCv3 working group (ZNC in particular) introduced several specifications
to make bouncers integrate better with IRC clients.

------
icc97
I was pleasantly suprised by Kiwi IRC [0] on that list.

It's the closest I've seen to being a Slack replacement.

[0]: [https://kiwiirc.com](https://kiwiirc.com)

~~~
buovjaga
Contributors are currently working on a refresh of the UI for the next-gen
Kiwi. PreviewBot announces new builds of the design concept on #kiwiirc, so we
can spy on the work in real time:
[https://kiwiirc.com/nextclient/#irc://irc.freenode.net/kiwii...](https://kiwiirc.com/nextclient/#irc://irc.freenode.net/kiwiirc)

------
mabynogy
IRC is fast. IRC is simple. IRC is textbased.

A programming channel I'm always on:
[https://qchat.rizon.net/?channels=#/g/dpt](https://qchat.rizon.net/?channels=#/g/dpt)

------
davisonio
Thanks for the submission @buovjaga. Happy to merge any PRs into the list with
your ideas!

------
cup-of-tea
The emacs client, ERC, is surprisingly great.

I use irssi, though. I honestly haven't thought about changing tools for IRC
for at least ten years. It's basically perfect.

------
zomg
eggdrop didn't make the bot list. how the world has changed.

~~~
davisonio
Happy to accept a request for it if it's good...never used it myself though.

------
kapitanluffy
Is firrre still active?

~~~
buovjaga
All systems seem to be operational:
[http://status.firrre.com/](http://status.firrre.com/)

~~~
kapitanluffy
I mean, will they still accept signups?

~~~
buovjaga
[https://firrre.com/sign-up/](https://firrre.com/sign-up/)

"IMPORTANT NOTE: We have temporarily suspended all signups to make way for
some new developments and fixes. We understand your frustration. Thank you for
your support!"

------
gpmcadam
Hmm ...

\-
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d5/IRCd_sof...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d5/IRCd_software_implementations3.svg)

\- [https://xkcd.com/927/](https://xkcd.com/927/)

~~~
prophesi
There's nothing wrong with there being more implementations of ircd. Each one
is based on the same protocol, with their own additional features. The XKCD
comic would be relevant if they were implementations of -different- protocols.

~~~
progval
A problem with IRCds is that a lot of them are very similar (charybdis,
ratbox, ircd-seven, hybrid), which duplicates the efforts needed to fix bugs
and add features, for very little benefits.

And the benefits each fork has generally is extra _non-standard_ modes, which
complicates work on the client-side. For instance, +q is a channel owner (=
someone very powerful) on UnrealIRC, but it's a muted user (= kind of a ban)
on ircd-seven

~~~
prophesi
True, anything non-standard will complicate things. But it shouldn't
complicate much, since the core functionality is standardized. Accidentally
alerting the user that he's now a channel owner instead of a muted user is a
trivial issue.

EDIT: Also, there's work on getting modern irc server features added to the
protocol, which could possibly standardize those additional modes.
[https://ircv3.net/](https://ircv3.net/)

~~~
progval
> Accidentally alerting the user that he's now a channel owner instead of a
> muted user is a trivial issue.

But it's not if you accidentally make someone an owner instead of muting them.

> EDIT: Also, there's work on getting modern irc server features added to the
> protocol, which could possibly standardize those additional modes.
> [https://ircv3.net/](https://ircv3.net/)

Yeah, the IRCv3 Working Group is doing great work

